# TN - KY People - can you help?



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Current affairs:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=postlist&Board=33&PHPSESSID=

300 dogs have been seized from a hoarder in Columbia, KY. They have a vet on-site but need all kinds of supplies. They are okay for food but need blankets and medical supplies. The dogs are in very bad shape.

I am told they are being taken to Bowling Green Warren County Humane.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll get the word out to all my friends in BG.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Email auto response from Deana W at BGWCHS:

Due to an overwhelming amount of emails, it may take longer than usual to reply. If this is an emergency, please CALL 270-842-8572,
otherwise, I will respond as soon as possible.

***IF you are contacting us regarding the hoarding situation in
Columbia KY, we will be spending Saturday & Sunday getting these
animals updated on vaccines and health checked, HELP IS needed. 

If you are a rescue, please fill out the below rescue application & if
you are wanting to adopt, please fill out an adoption application.****

*** IF you are contacting us regarding the poodle/schnauzers & boxer from the Allen Co puppy mill, please note that they are ALL rescued and are safe! ****Thank you to everyone who has offered!****

Thank you for helping us help those, who cannot help themselves.

--
~Join our yahoogroup and help us save more lives!~
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BGWCHS


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Latest email:

"This is information verified by people who were on site last night from Bowling Green/Warren County Humane Society:

There were 211 dogs taken to Green River Animal Shelter. Many of those are pregnant and giving birth. In addition there were 60 cats. Bowling Green took 13 dogs, 12 cats and 18 puppies from the Green River shelter to make room for Clean Slate's dogs and cats. Those animals are all at BGWCHS.

The dogs from Green River are posted on Petfinder. They are trying to get up the cats' info as well. PLEASE NOTE NO DOGS FROM CLEAN SLATE ARE AT BGWCHS.

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/KY18.html

Some of the puppies and cats pulled from Green River are going to Louisville on Monday.

They will begin reviewing adoption/rescue applications on Monday and try to identify matches by mid-week for the dogs they have at their facility right now. Interested rescues must complete an application on line:

http://www.bequizzed.com/bgpets/rescue_app.php"


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I just got off the phone with one of our group members who spent the day at the receiving shelter. The stories coming out are pretty heartbreaking. Many of the surviving dogs are in pretty bad shape and the funds for medicine and vet work are quickly drying up. They are also asking other rescues to consider taking in a dog or two when they're released Monday. The dogs that aren't pulled from the shelter where they're currently housed may be pulled back into the shelters that originally sent them but this is creating a potential chain reaction of euthanasia because of course, this being KY, those shelters are already full to the gills of other dogs. 

Very sad situation all around.


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

I'm under 3 hours from Columbia. I'm willing to leave tonight if they need volunteers to help with the animals overnight. I can help with transport or whatever they can use or just assistance with the animals. Please let me know if I can help:
[email protected] 

I can leave Knoxville within about 45 minutes of getting word whether I am needed there. Can bring blankets, towels, tent, sleeping bag, medical supplies, water, etc.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I know there are bunch of folks going tomorrow and I'm sure they'd appreciate the help. If you PM me your email, I'll put you in touch with them. Not sure if there's anyone there tonight or now but they might know. THANK YOU for wanting to help!!!


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

Hannah, I left you a vm on your cell phone. I will PM you as well with my contact info. If there are dogs out in the cold tonight, I can leave my house shortly to set up tents, tarps, crates, etc. Of course, I wouldn't want to be the only one there in the dark at night... but if other folks are there, I'm willing to set out tonight...


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

most recent update with detailed info February 21 2009, 9:48 PM 


Well over half of the dogs have mange. Many, many, many are nearly hairless. According to one person who was in on the confiscation last night, most of the cats were living in a bus. In one cat room in the school dead bodies were everywhere. I have no idea what the body count was. Dogs were giving birth today in the shelter. Some are so miserable and depressed that they will not move or even look up at you. 

There were at least 2 vets on site at the shelter today the entire time I was there. There were many volunteers and the total animal count was over 240. Of those, 31 were cats. Of course, the number of animals that were on the property was higher - but as I said, I do not have the body count. 

In my opinion the cats are salvagable even though they clearly are in rough shape. They were almost all friendly and none were aggressive even if they were scared. I opened every single cat cage multiple times to change water and food. 

I also opened every single dog cage in both quarantine rooms and the small dog rooms and did not encounter aggression. I went into multiple outdoor kennels and did not encounter aggression. There were a couple of incidents of mostly minor dog on dog aggression, but I think it's just the stress, the environment, etc. 

In my opinion the shelter smelled extremely well for having 240+ animals in it. I saw evidence of volunteers going in and scooping poop out of kennels whenever they could. But it took multiple volunteers hours and hours just to distribute blankets, fill water bowls, and feed. But the shelter manager was very open to allowing us to volunteer. I asked if I could distribute blankets and he said yes. I asked what else I could do and he said feed and water. So that part was good - that he was open to having us there and helping with the needs of the animals. 

Some of these animals need to get out of there as soon as possible and into foster care - as soon as the county will release them. Many just seem to have given up hope, including some of the cats. 

I mostly worked alone today and I'm bad with names - there were several volunteers from our area up there today. But I want to thank Roberta & Jenise for staying as long as they did, and Beverly for being a sort of "command post" from home today, and of course Pam Rogers of the HSUS for making sure the vet supplies were covered and for working with the county to try to help salvage these dogs. 



I would suggest that anyone who can go and volunteer should. There really is round-the-clock work to be done. And if we want the county to hold these dogs and not euthanize as soon as they are able, we really need to make it "do-able" for them to continue to hold them while we arrange rescue. 



Victoria King 
Holly's Place 
KY Animal Welfare Alliance 
United Rescues of Kentucky 
Join our KY Animal Rescue & Welfare Alliance listserv at 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/KYAnimalRescueAndWelfareAlliance/?yguid=10239995 
& the KY Animal Rescue & Transport Alliance 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/KYARTA/?yguid=10239995 
"Be the change you wish to see in the world" - Gandhi


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

PLEASE CROSS POST 



Missy and Jason have been at the shelter since 1:00 AM yesterday?? No today I think. The shelter director, his wife, five shelter workers and two vets have been working almost non stop since yesterday. 



Jenise, Victoria and I were at the shelter all day. I returned home about an hour ago, after a terrible 2 ½ hour drive in the snow. But I have nothing to complain about. The 248 animalsJeff, the Shelter Directorcompleted the count while we were therethat are there do. These animals need our help. Right now is not the time for finger pointing. We really need to focus on the animals and what we can do to help them and to help the shelter that is helping them. 



Much is needed but first I will share what I actually know or was told. 



Yes one dog died during the night. The dog was dead when they arrived this morning to start feeding, watering, cleaning and caring for 248 animals. There are severalI dont know how many-either moms that are pregnant, just gave birth(one gave birth last night after they left), 1 was in the process of giving birth as I was leaving, and there are several more that are about to whelp at any moment. 



This shelter is very nice and clean. We are very fortunate-the animals arethat it is so nice and has a fair amount of space. Needless to say, this is a small county in KY and the shelter was not built to handle 248 animals-the majority are dogs, I believe that there are about 31 cats. Though one died while I was there today. As many dogs are possible were put inside. The runs were divided so some are inside and some of the dogs are in the outside portion of the run. That was the best that could be done. There are some outside pens that have open tops but the area is covered. Some dogs had to be put out there. There is a large pen that is not used to hold dogs. It is an area where potential adopters can go with a dog. This had to be turned into a temporary home for 21 of the dogs. There is no top on this pen. Last night they used the tarps on hand to put on the sides of the pen to break the wind and put down straw. Today the shelter purchased more tarpsbecause snow and rain were in the forecastand Jason, Missys husband, Jeff, and the three young men who work at the shelter figured out a way for us to trangulate two tarps very large onesso that we could cover two of the corners and add to the wind break to help keep them from the elements. More straw was put down. Some carpets that were donated were put down as well. Blankets, towels, sheets, etc that were donated were put down as well. In addition, they hauled out large crates and took the doors off of them and put them in the pen and put straw and blankets inside them to help keep them warm. These of course were put under the tarps. These dogs are younger dogs and from what I could tell were in fair shapeif they hadnt been, then they wouldnt have been outside. They will huddle and hopefully keep warm. It was the best that the shelter could do and those helping them could do. I am not making excuses, Im just giving you the facts. 



Obviously there are several dogs to a run or pen. The sick ones and the momsnow or about to whelphave their own places[two are outside but there was no place else to put themJenise built up the area with pillows and blankets to create a sanctuary. I should note that they are in covered runs and have wood chips and blankets. 



We made sure that every dogespecially the ones outsidein the runs or in the covered pensas well as those in the large pen, but I already described thathad as many blankets and towels and bedspreads and comforters as we could get to them. 



There is a water bucket or bowl in each pen/run/crate/area and there are almost enough bowls for each to have their own food bowl. 

Water checks were done through out the dayVictoria did this a lotto make sure that they had sufficient water. 



Missy, ,Jason and the shelter staff fed them in the morning and cleaned out the areas in the morning. We fed them this afternoon. There is/was plenty of foodand boy were they hungry!!and we had more bowls too. We fed by section. 



There are about 31 cats. Victoria spent quite a bit of time with them. 



I will write more tomorrow. I havent fed my own dogs yetJ And I definitely need a shower. 



I will say this before I provide important information below. This was a horrible horrible experience for me. I am a very strong person and I know it will haunt me. I kept my spirits up as we all did. I think we had to do that to keep on going , to keep on being able to help the animals. Also I think us being in good spirits helped the animalswe would talk sweetly to them, take them an extra towel or blanket and open the cage door and cover them up and they would wag their tail a bit, or look up at us with eyes asking if it will be alright. How can you not remain cheerful for this vulnerable creature that depends on us and has been terribly let downso of course, you smile and tell it all will be alright little one . . . help is here and more is on the way. It wasnt until I got back to Lexington, after I dropped off Jenise, that I broke down I was on the phone with Judy Foster. I just felt so terrible and so responsible and so helpless. I felt like I had let them all down in some way. I know that isnt the case. I know that many many people have stepped forward to make sure that they arent let down another time. Before I left I looked around; there is so much more that needs to be done. Most of all we need money. I have spent all I have on thisseveral hundreds of dollars. I have nothing left to give. But maybe you do or maybe you know someone who does. Even $10 will help. There is a vital need for medical suppliesmedicines. The vetsDrs. Rexroat and Campbell, who are sisters!are donating their time, but we need to raise money in order to pay for more medicine. There are animals that need IV fluids, just about allof them have sarcoptic mange, I believe that all the dogs have been treated for that. The vets are rotating and taken turns and they are spending HOURS there. But they need medicine in order to help and medicine costs money. The HSUS donated $1,000 for medicine and URKY has kicked in $100 so far. But more is needed. At the end of this e-mail you will find a link to URKY where you can make a donation. If you saw what I saw today, I think everyone could come up with $5.00. 

BTW_--the county will not let the shelter manager pay for any vetting so it is up to us. The shelter manager has no problem with the vets being there treating the animals. He welcomes them. But he simply doesnt have the money to pay for the medication so I promised him that we would raise it for the animals. 


Judy Foster is going up tomorrow morning to deliver more supplies[bowls, blankets, cleaning supplies, washing detergent] and she will let us know if more stuff is needed. 



My understanding is that there will be a hearing on Monday. David was charged with 195 counts of animal cruelty/neglect[Im not sure which] and his bail was set at $1,500 full cash[I know that seems low to some of you but a bail is only supposed to ensure that you appear at court and if you are dangerousto peopleto keep you off the streets pending the resolution of the matter]. Also at the time of the charges the entire counting of the animals wasnt complete, so I am sure that the charges will be amended later. I heard that the farm animals[donkey, horse, pig, chickens, maybe a cow, maybe a llama, and other critters] were taken to a farm. I asked where and no one knewor if they did, they didnt want to tell me. 



On Mondaythis is what the shelter director hopes will happenthe judge will release the animals so that the process to release animals to rescues can begin. I dont know if they will all be available to go on Mondayassuming the judge permits them to be released. 

From what I saw, heard and discussed, no one at the shelter wants a mass euthanization. The shelter director has already taken info from some rescues about certain dogs and also had given shelters tags to put on the cages where their dogs wereand he told us what to write in order to ensure that the shelters, and meI have two dogs there--, get their animals back. Information is below for other shelters that want to check on dogs or cats. 

Some one paid Davids bail and he was released late this afternoon. He was still in jail and no bond had been set when we arrived early in the day. His elderly father was not father was not charged and is staying with friends. 



Also the hope is that at the hearing on Monday the judge will release the animals so that they can go to rescues or to shelters. 



THIS IS CRITICAL INFORMATION: 



1. If you are a shelter and you believe that you gave David of Clean Slate a dog or a cat, then please contact Bev at: [email protected] and provide her with the following information: name of shelter, contact person, contact info, animal(s)type, color, description, gender, etc. and date given to David. NOTE: MANY DOGS THAT WE HAVE IDENTIFIED WERE TAKEN BY DAVID FROM SHELTERS SEVERAL MONTHS AGO SO THE DOG OR CAT MIGHT LOOK A BIT DIFFERENT NOW SO PLEASE PROVIDE AS MUCH DESCRIPTION AS POSSIBLE. Also if you have a photo from petfinders, that would be very helpful to send to her as well. If you have more than one animal you want us to check on, then PLEASE send all the info about each of them in one(1) e-mail to Bev. Bev will then be in touch with Missy, who is still on site, and she will go and see if she can determine whether your animal is there. 



2. If you are a rescue and would like to rescue any of the animals, then please do the following: 
-get an application.I will send the link laterthe Green River Animal Shelter uses the same app as the Bowling Green shelter. 
-complete the app and note whether or not you are interested in a particular breed or breed mix on the app 
-fax the application to: Mr. Jeff Thomas, Director, GRAS: at: 270-634-4224 
-Mr. Thomas, if he needs assistance we are sure folks will be willing to help him, will process the applications. Obviously given where they have come from and what they have experienced he wants to make sure that isnt going to happen again, just like us 

As for dogs here is what I saw: 
-1 dobie/the other two belong to Simpson County 
-1 Great Pyr[I think he might belong to Lincoln County or to Dianne Martin] 
-2 pregnant bassetsabout to burstI think one rescue is taking at least one of the moms 
-1 rottie 
-1 small chi/doxie mixvery cute and very animated, a female. I think she had babies not too long ago 
-1 small chi[maybe a mix] 
-1 BT, this dog is in very bad shape. I think a rescue has already spoken for him/her 
-1 collie[mix?] pup/Cedaridge Collie Rescue 
-1 older GSD pup[possibly a mix] 
-many moms with babies-1 I think is a pittie mix 
-several pitties or pittie mix[1 a young black one is EMACIATEDthe hip bones are poking throughI almost vomited, but I didnt want to alarm the dog. S/he was being very very good as the vet was working and giving IV fluids and other stuff] 
-lots of medium sized mixed dogs 
-1 boxer[maybe a mix, a bit on the small size but it could be young] 
-1 airedale/already spoken for by a rescue 
-1 corgi mix-cute 
-there are many many more. I will ask Missy to prepare a list and e-mail it to Bev tomorrow so she can post it. Im exhausted so my memory isnt great. 

-also many different types of cats. Victoria King can tell you more about these as she spent a lot of time with them. 
[email protected] 

I think I have dispelled any rumors. 1 dog did die overnight, but it was in bad shape upon arrival. Several cats were dead on arrival, but 1 was already dead in the crate when the other cats were put in there(at least that is what I was told). I know another cat died today. 

The shelter is working very very hard and trying to do the best in a horrible, catastrophic situation. We need to be supportive of them and their efforts. I know that Jeff Thomas, the Director, was most appreciative today of all the help and the fact that so many people cared and were getting supplies, fundraising, etc. 

PLEASE SEE BELOWWE NEED MORE $$ FOR VETTING 

Thanks! 

Roberta 

P.S. If I havent answered a major question or missed something, please e-mail me at: [email protected] and I will do my best to respond. If you dont hear from me, it is only because I am busy-I have another full day of rescuing tomorrowJ 

YOU CAN DONATE FUNDS HERE OR ON THE WEBSITE http://WWW.URKY.ORG URKY CAN HELP, BUT WE CAN'T DO IT ALL... 



http://urky.chipin.com/emergency-hoarding-situation


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes...this was a "RESCUE".......

Yet again...a reminder on why we have to be extremely careful where we send animals


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://cleanslateanimalrescue.com/


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

I am in process of loading up my explorer with everything that I have, including mange treatment, medicated shampoo, etc. I have a network of friends in the area who are gathering blankets and crates to send with me. I expect to leave Knoxville within the hour and plan to stay the night if needed.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Thank you for posting the site to donate.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I am sending crates, antibiotics and some food with Shannon. I wish I could help more.


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

Does anyone know whether the UAN (EARS) has been called in for assistance:
http://www.uan.org/index.cfm?navid=3
When several major Canadian puppy mills were busted in Nov/Dec 2008, the HSI (an arm of the HSUS) teamed up with United Animal Nations to help with the rescue operation. They have an experienced, well-organized team for disaster response. I have several rescue friends that have been UAN trained and are deployed to these type of crisis situations.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Shannon...thank you







Travel safely. My thoughts and prayers will be with you and the other volunteers and these poor souls.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Shannon just left my house about 30 minutes ago. She has her SUV completely packed with crates (dog and cat), a small dog house, tarps, blankets, towels, cleaning supplies, and some donated medicine. We had to stuff the crates with all the blankets and supplies, just so everything would fit.

I am praying for her safe travel as well as the other volunteers. We had snow here last night and I know it snowed in parts of KY also.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who is helping. This is just a horrible situation.


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

I am 10 miles from shelter, stomach in knots, trying to prepare emotionally. Will update if possible, many places out here w/ no cell coverage.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.kentucky.com/news/state/story/702934.html


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

I am now at the Best Western in Columbia. Staying overnight to do it again tomorrow. I took as many photos as I could today, especially of the GSD and GSD mixes. 

Is it okay for me to post photos of all the animals here? Or should I only post GSD-mix photos? Is there another section here that would be more appropriate to post all photos?

I'm not sure which visions will stick with me longer... the tortured souls I encountered or all the heroes who were helping them. Definitely an experience I'll never forget.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Bless you Shannon for doing this. I have tears in my eyes just reading about it.

I think the board rules say you can only post gsd and gsd mix in the urgent section. However, I don't think there's any reason you couldn't post them on this thread. Just issue fair warning over the pathetic ones.


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

It will take me a little while to upload, photobucket, etc... but I'm working on that now... photos soon.


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

There was so much to do at the shelter, that I just flew through there and didn't spend much time on quality of photos. I took as many as I could but probably only got about 75% of the dogs.

Here are the dogs that I spotted as possible GSD / mixes:

Female, she was in an inside pen with other dogs. She is the one the only dog I saw that might possibly be PB. She stayed in the same corner the whole time I was there. Here are several photos of her.


























This little one was in the small dog room inside. He was very camera shy. Possible GSD mix.









This was the sweetest dog I saw all day. She is in an outside run behind the building. Not sure if she is a mix or not but she was so sweet I wanted to include her here. 








Same girl on the left...









These three were quite the trio... I bonded with them while giving antibiotics and benedryl... the two little b/t girls could be mixed.









There was one more who could be WGSD but I took his photo with my phone and will have to upload that later.


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

Some of the dogs in the outside pens and runs:
















































































































































































































I think this was one of the pregnant bassetts


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm going to be ill...........this is truly heartbreaking.......


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Poor babies.







The Great Pyrenees is a beauty.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

The GSD has the saddest eyes







breaks my heart....

The "sweetest dog" exudes gentleness...I love her!

All the dogs look so sad and worried.......

That poor pregnant bassett looks like a senior


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

The dogs in the inside runs... I was unable to take photos of about 8 of the inside runs because folks were busy in that area. I hate that I didn't get a photo of a beautiful, baby pb chocolate lab in one of them.


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

Here some of the smaller dogs in one of the small puppy rooms...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

They all look shellshocked. It's so sad. That female shepherd in the first pictures, she breaks my heart. I've seen those sad scared eyes, I took them home with me nearly 7 years ago and I'm going to hug her now.


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

Here are the dogs I spent the most time with helping give meds and clean cages... I bonded with these dogs. I pray to God they find a safe place... all of them but especially these. I believe these are the dogs that was referred to earlier as the ones who had given up hope, little to no eye contact with a few... but they warmed up quickly with attention and a kind hand.

Mama with her babies









Another mama with her babies









I will pray for this little girl especially, she had given up hope. She responded well to love and finally took her pills for me after much begging and pleading on my part.









I will pray for this scared little cattle dog... please find her a loving home.




































I did not photograph some of the more horrific cases who were housed in the vet's office... you all can thank me for that.


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

I put my name down on this little girl although I swore I wasn't going to bring any home with me... she absolutely stole my heart. I know I have no space for another dog... but how much room could this little furball take up?!? If I am able to adopt her she will go straight to my vet. I have a strong suspicion that most of the cats will need to be euthanized due to disease... it was pretty obvious that most of them were sick. This one seemed pretty healthy, just skin and bones. She is a cuddler and rode around on my shoulder while I changed out water bowls for the other kitties.


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

I took video of the cat room and only took a few photos of the kitties. I will try to post that video later. I was especially fond of the handsome fellow who stretched his paws through the bars to solicit attention...




























Two amazing people that I was fortunate to meet today...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Shannon, thank you so much for going down there and caring for those animals. It broke my heart looking at their faces--I can only imagine how you feel.









That first shepherd has the same look in her eyes that my Basu did when he first came home. He had given up all hope. I saw her picture and burst into tears. 

Have rescues been stepping up to take some of the dogs?


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Ruth, myamom posted a link to the article in the Kentucky newspaper above. I saw this as a response to the article:



> Quote:Because I have been involved in this situation for the last 48 hours as a member of United Rescues of Kentucky, I just want to note that the "volunteers" mentioned who have been down there non-stop helping the animals are members of URKY. Also, Bowling Green/Warren County Humane Society has been beyond incredible.
> So far today, I've been contacted by almost 50 rescue groups for dogs and cats asking how they can help and can they take some of the animals. These groups are from all over the country. We have, as a group, paid for their food, medical treatment, temporary kennels, crates, straw, blankets, etc with no assistance from the state but through donations from kind-hearted people all over the country. We will still need funds for transportation, as we move these animals to reputable rescues and adoptive homes out of state. If you would like to help, please visit our website at http://www.urky.org or click on our chip-in link
> http://unitedrescuesky.chipin.com/columbia-ky-rescue


Hopefully, every single one of these animals will be helped. 

Shannon, there are just no words to thank you and everyone else who was there. Thank God they raided that place, because now these animals will have a chance. It is beyond my comprehension what he did.

Your kitty is adorable and little does she know that she's about to end up in paradise. Does she have a name??


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

A few more photos taken from my phone...

The beautiful GSD girl with the sad eyes... the photos really don't do her justice.









The "Sweetest" girl









The camera shy puppy









The white dog I thought possible GSD mix.... looking again, probably not.









The baby chocolate lab with definite mange... looks just like my boy, Moose.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Thank you Shannon for being there today and reaching out to help all those sweet dogs and cats who have been through so much. That is what rescue is about and your help is enormously appreciated by all of us up here!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you Shannon for helping these poor souls! I am just at a loss for words right now.


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

Never saw so much poop in one place as I did when I got back this am. Spent the morning shoveling poop and watching the network of wonderful people roll in to help. The court finally released all the animals around Noon. Rescuers were coming in from everywhere, it was awesome!!
I left a short while ago and took with me the first animal released by Green River for adoption... My new little kitty.








Will update more when I get to a computer. Its a very good day in Columbia, KY.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Congrats! And thank you for pitching in.


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

Good news. The little kitty is negative for leukemia and AIDS. Staying at my vet about a week to ensure she's healthy enough to be around my other kids. Still thinking of a name.
She rode all the way back to Knoxville asleep on my shoulder.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

She's adorable. And what a relief that she doesn't have FL or kitty AIDS. 

Thanks again for helping out and for taking her home.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh Shannon - that picture is precious. So glad she's healthy! I have a shoulder sitting kitty too. It was very cute when she was a baby, but she's a big girl now and it hurts when she takes a flying leap and lands on my shoulder! This little one is just adorable - I love tabbies. Can't wait to see what you name her!

Thanks again for everything you did...


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank you for helping these animals.
Do you know whether the GSD has been spoken for?


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

Seriously, the thanks should go to all the people who were there day in and day out from the get-go. I didn't get all their names but I'll always remember their faces. I am thankful for the experience and being able to help out but I did just a tiny bit compared to all the people who were already knee-deep in poop days before I arrived. It was truly wonderful to see people coming in from everywhere for the sake of the animals... it was wonderful to see people working together...
I am humbled and grateful to have been a part of it all.


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

There were many shelter workers from neighboring counties who were arriving around the time the court released the animals. They were tagging the animals that they were transporting back to their shelters.
I did say goodbye to the GSD girl and realized that she's either pregnant or has recently had pups. I do not know where she was going. It made me sad to leave her behind, but it was hard to leave all of them that I bonded with (and there were sooo many!) I knew there was no way I could take any of the dogs out of there without a definite plan for them but I have to have faith they will be taken care of.
I did get confirmation that the two Great Pyranees were going to rescue and those folks were on the way (I only got a photo of one of the GPs.) There was a Boston Terrier who was in bad shape who was also going to rescue. I'm sorry, but that was all the confirmation that I got from any of the rescues.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

When our county shelter took in 161 dogs last April we were able to get an emergency grant from Pet Smart Charities for 10,000 dollars. 

It was fairly quick, so they should check into it for the medical and supplies. We were also able to get emergency supplies from Petco at a HUGE reduction in cost.

We also worked with our Humane Society that has a full hospital to provide medial services. 

Any way to pass this information on?


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Is volunteer help still needed? I am planning on leaving Maryland tomorrow, was headed south but could take a detour. Let me know please and I'd be happy to help. I do have my GSD with me so I'd need to keep him somewhere safe while I work. Other than that, I'm available, let me know.


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

Here is a good site to keep up with updates:

http://www.urky.org/Emergencies_.html 

Hopefully they will start showing rescue and adoption success stories. That would be FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Awww... she is adorable. So glad you were able to take her and thrilled that she is healthy! I hope the rest of the animals are as lucky. I can't imagine what it's like going into a shelter with that many animals... thank you and all the others for volunteering your help. If I lived closer, I would certainly help too... how could you not. 

I do hope the female shepherd gets a chance too... such a sad picture of her in the corner... she is obviously traumatized. Poor thing... these pictures tell me I should start fostering again. The other sweet dog too... the one who looked like the collie, shepherd mix... such a sweet face. 

Thank you for helping!

Tanja


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Paula - I have sent your comments to one of the UR-KY volunteers. Thank you!


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Thank you Shannon for volunteering and for sharing this with us! Bless all the volunteers!! Hope is now coming for all those precious furkids!

Sorry if this has been answered already but does anyone know if the GSD female is spoken for by rescue?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Trying to find out.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

URGENT - The GSD girl is still at Green River and needs help ASAP. Trying to find out more about her. She MUST be out by Friday.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

This girl is in Bowling Green and still needs rescue.

Contact Deana at [email protected] if you can help in any way.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

That pic is of what Shannon said is the "sweetest dog" there








I hope someone can help her!

I hope the "sad" GSD can get out too


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

That's right. These are two different dogs. The sad GSD girl is on the Urgent board, because she only has until Friday of this week. She is still at Green River.

This girl has been moved to Bowling Green and is not as urgent, but still needs a rescue to speak for her.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for that clarification dd! So...there are TWO......just didn't want people to only think that we are talking about "sad" gsd. There is also this sweet girl.

Wow...this whole thing is heartbreaking!


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

I'm glad to hear the sweetest girl went to Bowling Green... I met quite a few of those ladies and they were top notch! The sweet girl was housed in one of the outside pens... when I arrived on Monday morning I checked on her and the sheet that she had been given to sleep on was ice-covered. I gave her a round, fluffy bed to snuggle up in but she wanted to chew on it rather than snuggle in it... she was playful... very puppy-like and playful and I think would be easily adopted. I did have to take the bed back... I ended up giving it to this guy, who was most appreciative:


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

Now for a happy little update on my tiny kitty... I went by to see her today at my vet. The ladies at my vet's office are spoiling her rotten (that's a good thing, right?) She is still in isolation for now and they are keeping her until Monday just incase... but she is getting lots of attention and on the road to recovery!
Still thinking of a name... that might take a me a few more days...


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

She's adorable Shannon. She needs a sweet, very girlie name! Any guess on her age?


----------

